# What Are Your Political Views?



## ianography (Jul 15, 2011)

So what are your political views? It could be anything such as "I'm a Democrat" or "I'm a Republican" to "Michelle Bachmann is stupid" or "I hate Obama". Personally, I am a liberal (which may or may not tell you a lot about what I believe).

P.S. sorry if this thread has been already made, but I couldn't find anything when I searched for it.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 15, 2011)

I like to call myself a Conservative Liberal.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

Apathetic communist.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 15, 2011)

Secularism is considered a political view right?


----------



## JyH (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that Princess Celestia is not a good leader.


----------



## teller (Jul 15, 2011)

Talking about politics is asking for trouble. I offer only this: The Laffer Curve


----------



## RaresB (Jul 15, 2011)

Conservative.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 15, 2011)

Ooh, can't wait to see how heated things get in here 

Personally, I'm Independant


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 15, 2011)

Mandela-ist.

That counts, right?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Ooh, can't wait to see how heated things get in here
> 
> Personally, I'm Independant



I was thinking the exact same thing 

I'm liberal.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 15, 2011)

Flying Spaghetti Monster


...owait.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 15, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Flying Spaghetti Monster
> 
> 
> ...owait.


 
Oh my Flying Spaghetti Monster?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Apathetic communist.


 
Wow. That´s dire bruv  I´m green.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm 15.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Wow. That´s dire bruv  I´m green.


 
I used to be a Liberal Democrat/Green party supporter, but then I got jaded.

Communism ftw!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I used to be a Liberal Democrat/Green party supporter, *but then I got jaded*.
> 
> Communism ftw!


 
What happened?


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 15, 2011)

I call myself republican, leaning to independent though. My favorite guy in the republican debate was by FAR herman cain. I know he has no chance of winning, but I love both his pizza and his look on the country.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 15, 2011)

Republican


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> What happened?


 
No idea. Puberty?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> No idea. Puberty?


 
Puberty? What was that again?...can barely recall...Reminds me of "mid-life crisis" for some reason though...

How´s life btw bruv? All´s tasty?


----------



## JyH (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Puberty? What was that again?...can barely recall...Reminds me of "mid-life crisis" for some reason though...
> 
> How´s life btw bruv? All´s tasty?


 





I had to post this.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 15, 2011)

Right in-between being a libertarian and your run-of-the-mill republican. Leaning more towards liberalism though (not to be confused with being a liberal).


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 15, 2011)

Idgaf, don't get my home involved in a war.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 15, 2011)

politics is nothing more than a popularity contest.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anarchy Ftw?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> How´s life btw bruv? All´s tasty?


 
Yah man. Went to a festival last week. Some crazy **** went down.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> I think that Princess Celestia is not a good leader.


I love you.

Anarcho-capitalist.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gryffindor.


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 16, 2011)

Pirate Party.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 16, 2011)

Conservative! W00T!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 16, 2011)

Michelle Bachmann is an *****.
Sarah Palin is an *****.
John Mccain is an *****.

Get me?

Edit: since when is ldiot a starred.out word?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't care enough yet to have any.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jul 16, 2011)

You should care about politics despite your age, lol.

In regards to American politics; I believe in the constitution. Our government pays absolutely no attention to the constitution.

I believe if we stringently followed the guidelines of the constitution, 90% of our national troubles would be over. The rest of the problems could be dealt with by making certain amendments.

On a larger scale, I guess you could say I'm a conservative.


----------



## Escher (Jul 16, 2011)

Anarcho-syndicalism.

In the real world; something vaguely social justice-y greenish liberal thing.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Apathetic communist.


 
Me also

Communism is sauce.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 16, 2011)

America will be screwed if Bachman becomes President, she really is stupid: http://unfollowingjesus.com/video/michelle-bachmann-prays-to-god-to-stop-healthcare-reform/

lol Sarah Palin fails: http://unfollowingjesus.com/news/governing-by-the-grace-of-god/


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 16, 2011)

As a general rule, politicians are stupid.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 16, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> As a general rule, politicians are stupid.


 
Thankfully, there are (rare) exceptions.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Thankfully, there are (rare) exceptions.



My few exceptions are Lincoln, FDR, Truman, JFK, and Clinton (yes, I said Clinton).


----------



## Tortin (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a Bernie Sanders style independent.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> My few exceptions are Lincoln, FDR, Truman, JFK, and Clinton (yes, I said Clinton).


 
I'm not very much into American politics, so the only exception that comes to my mind is Nelson Mandela (I'm South African, and that's the only really good president we've really had so far, in my honest opinion).


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Anarchy Ftw?


 
So, how would we live without a government. (Interested in a serious answer)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> So, how would we live without a government. (Interested in a serious answer)


 
http://infoshop.org/page/AnarchistFAQSectionI

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smygo/message/8096

I don't really believe and Anarchy would work in today's society, I wanted to show people that they should somewhat care about their government. I personally don't agree with what has been happening in the US government in the past 10 years, but I have to study it somewhat, because then nothing will ever change. Besides, I get to vote in the 2012 Presidential Election!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> http://infoshop.org/page/AnarchistFAQSectionI
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smygo/message/8096
> 
> I don't really believe and Anarchy would work in today's society, I wanted to show people that they should somewhat care about their government. I personally don't agree with what has been happening in the US government in the past 10 years, but I have to study it somewhat, because then nothing will ever change. Besides, I get to vote in the 2012 Presidential Election!


 
If you're interested in something as close to anarchy as you can come while still working as a functional society, you should check out Libertarianism.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Anarchy Ftw?


 


Kirjava said:


> Apathetic communist.


 


Cool Frog said:


> Me also
> 
> Communism is sauce.


 
Kind of like Tribal Anarcho-Communism. But that's pretty idealist, and I realize that it'll never happen. So I guess I'm a realist and an idealist.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> http://infoshop.org/page/AnarchistFAQSectionI
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smygo/message/8096
> 
> I don't really believe and Anarchy would work in today's society, I wanted to show people that they should somewhat care about their government. I personally don't agree with what has been happening in the US government in the past 10 years, but I have to study it somewhat, because then nothing will ever change. Besides, I get to vote in the 2012 Presidential Election!


 
The last 10 years you say? I'd at least say since the country started. A couple examples would be: The justified genocide of an entire race and then subsequently, not giving them their rights until about 200 years later. Removal of the gold standard. And last but certainly not least, the sponsoring of terrorism.



JonnyWhoopes said:


> If you're interested in something as close to anarchy as you can come while still working as a functional society, you should check out Libertarianism.


 
I'm guessing you identify yourself as an objectivist.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 16, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I'm guessing you identify yourself as an objectivist.


 
Care to define that term? I may or may not, depending on what you mean by that.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Care to define that term? I may or may not, depending on what you mean by that.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayn_Rand
Very close to Existentialism, but I would say it's more sociopathic.

Edit: Sometimes I wish I could be an Objectivist, but alas, my perception of morality gets the best of me.

Edit2: (for the lazyies) It's basically like existentialism, except that: instead of doing what you want you should only do it if it will benefit you in the long run. It has a political philosophy behind it, much like libertarianism. In which the government only has 3 functions, the police, the military, and the courts. The moral purpose of life is your own happiness. Is that about right Chris(4chan)?


----------



## adfoote (Jul 16, 2011)

I've often pondered over the community's views on issues at large. Personally, I am a Democrat that would appreciate if Obama would grow a spine, although it is starting to seem like that has happened over the last few days of negotiations.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 16, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayn_Rand
> Very close to Existentialism, but I would say it's more sociopathic.
> 
> Edit: Sometimes I wish I could be an Objectivist, but alas, my perception of morality gets the best of me.


 
Not quite. I'm actually one of the more avid "Bible-thumpers" around here. Faith is a large part of my life. So no, no Objectivism for me.

P.S. I hope nobody dares to turn this into a religion-fest.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Not quite. I'm actually one of the more avid "Bible-thumpers" around here. Faith is a large part of my life. So no, no Objectivism for me.
> 
> P.S. I hope nobody dares to turn this into a religion-fest.


 I wouldn't think of it. I don't debate or argue. Trolling, yes. However, I think that debates and arguments only strengthen the other's views. I.E. If a liberal and conservative argue, they only succeed in solidifying their views.

Discussions are much better, however, you must find someone who is open minded, as well as being open minded yourself.

Edit: To continue on Libertarianism, I've never quite understood it. To me it seems like an over glorified anarchy for people who don't to be judged as if they said they were anarchists.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 16, 2011)

I consider myself to be a paleo-conservative, also sometimes known in the US as a Ron Paul Republican.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I consider myself to be a paleo-conservative, also sometimes known in the US as a Ron Paul Republican.


 Not sure if troll...

Edit: Sadly? After reading through his political positions, I agree with most. Probably the best republican up for election.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 16, 2011)

Everyone will probably hate on me for saying this
But I support the conservative party in the UK
I think that they have had a rough time in power, but still managed to become successful


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 16, 2011)

Screw politics, I don't follow any of it because I don't care.

Pretty much all politicians are just power hungry compulsive liars who wish to impose their beliefs upon the masses.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Screw politics, I don't follow any of it because I don't care.
> 
> Pretty much all politicians are just power hungry compulsive liars who wish to impose their beliefs upon the masses.


 So you don't care if your country ends up in a Civil War? Even if politicians are power hungry, they are still kinda necessary, so you should care what goes on in your own country.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 16, 2011)

Obama sucks. Go Authoritarioan and kim jong il and his freaking empire jkjk. Although communism is working well in china.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Obama sucks. Go Authoritarioan and kim jong il and his freaking empire jkjk. Although communism is working well in china.


 
If you mean forcing kids to do things like brutal Olympic training or blocking YouTube and many other popular websites then yes.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> My few exceptions are Lincoln, FDR, Truman, JFK, and Clinton (yes, I said Clinton).


 
Are you serious??? You forgot Lyndon B. Johnson... even if he did Americanize the Vietnam conflict, he passed hundreds of bills in congress. JFK was more of an inspirational figure.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> Are you serious??? You forgot Lyndon B. Johnson... even if he did Americanize the Vietnam conflict, he passed hundreds of bills in congress. JFK was more of an inspirational figure.


 
Sorry, I really don't know all that much about Lyndon, we didn't talk much about him in school that I can remember.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> If you mean forcing kids to do things like brutal Olympic training or blocking YouTube and many other popular websites then yes.


 
You racist b**** and sirry american that only listen to untrue stereotypes. Never actually been to china have you?


----------



## wontolla (Jul 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> You racist b**** and sirry american...


 
It was about time for someone to lose it in this thread.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm libertarian.


"The right to swing my fist ends where the other man's nose begins."
- attributed to Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr. (I just like the quote)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> You racist b**** and sirry american that only listen to untrue stereotypes. Never actually been to china have you?


 
Instead of actually stating factual information, let's just call people *****es! That's a great idea! [/sarcasm]


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> If you mean forcing kids to do things like brutal Olympic training or blocking YouTube and many other popular websites then yes.


 
You may disagree with communism, but that's a pretty ignorant thing to say. China, in fact, is doing quite well. The traditions there promote a better education than the U.S. There's also a greater sense of social unity and a larger family value.

ALSO, China is really only communist because the Communist Party is in charge. The economic policies of China are really capitalist.


----------



## Escher (Jul 16, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> You may disagree with communism, but that's a pretty ignorant thing to say. China, in fact, is doing quite well. The traditions there promote a better education than the U.S. There's also a greater sense of social unity and a larger family value.
> 
> ALSO, China is really only communist because the Communist Party is in charge. The economic policies of China are really capitalist.


 
Doing well in the suppression of masses of information and terrible abuses of human rights? A friend of mine distributes a Chinese newspaper in the UK to migrants that reports on everything others won't, and the things I've heard (not read, it's in Chinese) about are atrocious.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 16, 2011)

Escher said:


> Doing well in the suppression of masses of information and terrible abuses of human rights? A friend of mine distributes a Chinese newspaper in the UK to migrants that reports on everything others won't, and the things I've heard (not read, it's in Chinese) about are atrocious.


 
Oh, I'm not arguing that what's done there is right, or moral. I'm just stating that, as a whole, China's situation isn't _only_ destructive. There are positive sides as well.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Obama sucks. Go Authoritarioan and kim jong il and his freaking empire jkjk. Although communism is working well in china.


"My name's Kim Jong, I got a license to il."

On topic: You don't know a whole lot about China do you?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2011)

Pacifism. (which is very general, I know)
And just to clear things up about my nick: I don't know enough about American politics to make a personal judgement or verdict about it. I only chose _Yes, We Can!_ because the day I signed up on this forum was Obama's Inaugaration day and it was the first thing that came to my mind 

I could say something like "I'm supporting the liberal party/I'm an anarchist/I am a communist/I like the conservative party/Green party is awesome/I like turtles/whatever" but come on... I'm 16 - I'm not very informed in political matters, so I am not enabled to have a very legitimate opinion either. And I think it's silly that a lot of 14y/o people are saying things like "ANARCHY AND COMMUNISM ALL THE WAY" because they think it's cool or just to look like they are politically educated or because their parents told them so.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes said:


> Pacifism. (which is very general, I know)
> And just to clear things up about my nick: I don't know enough about American politics to make a personal judgement or verdict about it. I only chose _Yes, We Can!_ because the day I signed up on this forum was Obama's Inaugaration day and it was the first thing that came to my mind
> 
> I could say something like "I'm supporting the liberal party/I'm an anarchist/I am a communist/I like the conservative party/Green party is awesome/I like turtles/whatever" but come on... I'm 16 - I'm not very informed in political matters, so I am not enabled to have a very legitimate opinion either. And I think it's silly that a lot of 14y/o people are saying things like "ANARCHY AND COMMUNISM ALL THE WAY" because they think it's cool or just to look like they are politically educated or because their parents told them so.


 
While I agree with your second paragraph, I feel insulted that you think that I'm a 14 year-old whose political views are anarcho-communist, because I want to be cool or look educated.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> While I agree with your second paragraph, I feel insulted that you think that I'm a 14 year-old whose political views are anarcho-communist, because I want to be cool or look educated.


 
I didn't even read your post in this thread, so it was not directed at you; sorry for the confusion. I just meant it as a general thing. The anarchy and communism thing was just an example too.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Sorry, I really don't know all that much about Lyndon, we didn't talk much about him in school that I can remember.


 
Gogogo look up The Great Society.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 16, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> You should care about politics despite your age, lol.
> 
> In regards to American politics; I believe in the constitution. Our government pays absolutely no attention to the constitution.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 16, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> You should care about politics despite your age, lol.
> 
> In regards to American politics; I believe in the constitution. Our government pays absolutely no attention to the constitution.
> 
> ...


 
I disagree with all of this.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 16, 2011)

Conservative,


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Obama sucks. Go Authoritarioan and kim jong il and his freaking empire jkjk. Although communism is working well in china.


 Correct me if I am wrong, No country has ever reached a "Communist" state, Just socialist.


And on a side note a dream I had this night (A bit earlier)


Spoiler



So, the dream starts off with me enlisting in the US navy. I go through training and they station me on a ship. So we get sent off to sea and during a 3-4 month period of ocean travel we pull up to a port in china (It looked similar to a Large Bunker that was all steel and was craved into the side of a cliff) There was a large horde of people there that cheered or something (Kinda creepy) The head officer in the ship told everyone If they wanted to leave the service and go into china, here would be the place to do so. And in doing so you would forfit your US citizenship and become an enemy of the United states and would be arrested upon return to the US (Similar to going to cuba) (He however used a certain word for this that I cannot remember).

I left the ship and ran into the crowd and got through into a large city that had a few shops and seemed to be normal with a greenish tinge. (I remember here having this large feeling of being watched) There was this tour guide that was leading a group of people around and talking to them in small spurts of english and mostly Spanish/ Manderin chinease. I joined this group and followed around the tour guide, and asked him some questions on where to stay. He told me he didn't speak very much english. I started looking around the town with him following me, I went into this building and found a corridor that was similar to a hotel corridor that had the "feeling" of a motel. I ran and walked into a room that was mostly empty and had (To the best I can describe) Interesting colors of purple (Light) green and orange all over. There was the television that told me That I ran out of time to fire the missile (It didn't say that it was at the ship I came off of but it was inferred) So I left the room and went outside to an art studio, where I met up with A female friend that I have in real life, and we used her as a communicator with the tour guide. He told me that all americans that come from america Have to fire missiles. Since the US government would then blame the person who shot the missile. We went to a different room and The television in there said the same thing that I had Missed the opportunity to fire the missiles. Then I heard people bust in through the door, So I jumped out the window (imaninja) then I fell into another room (HOW THE HELL I GOT INSIDE is a mystery) Had to jump out of that window (Through the blinds that shattered),

Then I got a big pole and fought floating sticks. then had to fight other military troops (I wouldn't kill them I would just knock them out, I don't like killing things)

Then I woke up... It was random, But I can't explain this eerie feeling I had the whole time, It was disturbing.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, No country has ever reached a "Communist" state, Just socialist.


 North Korea?


----------



## Igora (Jul 16, 2011)

Hershey said:


> This is kind of too off topic, but religion screws up everything in a way...


 
Let's not turn this thread into a religious debate.

On-topic:
I guess the easiest way to show my views would be to give coordinates on the political compass grid:
Economic Left/Right: -3.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.67


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, No country has ever reached a "Communist" state, Just socialist.


I agree.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Yah man. Went to a festival last week. *Some crazy **** went down*.



I won't ask, although I really want to know


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> North Korea?


 
Communism - a sociopolitical movement that aims for a classless and stateless society...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 19, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Edit: To continue on Libertarianism, I've never quite understood it. To me it seems like an over glorified anarchy for people who don't to be judged as if they said they were anarchists.


 
Libertarianism is a very complex philosophical position that can essentially be summed up by stating that the human potential can be tapped best by offering the least resistance to individual liberty. It applies in foreign policy (commerce with all nations, alliance with none), civil liberties (libertarians are obviously big fans of civil liberties), and in economics (we tend to believe that barriers to the formation of business from the middle class through over-regulation, over-taxation, inflation, and misallocations of capital through government subsidies are the greatest barriers to growth.) A lot of libertarians believe that the state has a role in providing universal healthcare, others believe that the government has no role in healthcare whatsoever. It's a very diverse movement, but the most important aspects of it are the non-aggression principle and the idea that all associations must be voluntary.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 19, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Gogogo look up The Great Society.


 
Yeah, Americans basically live in a country created by Lyndon Banes Johnson. You get the idea.


----------

